# jake my Lab



## RobK. (Feb 19, 2013)

he just loves working out , though he is 7 he still acts like a pup . full bore even when hunting .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-QlQTjcL28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAfFCb_DbQA&list=UURYBDYZZ4Zr7EYLOgGSsuQQ&index=7


----------



## Josh (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice videos. Thanks for sharing! I went duck hunting for the first time this season.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 19, 2013)

Smart dog I love it im trting to train my tegu and ferret like that

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 20, 2013)

lol i went duck hunting with a ferret once. it didnt turn out the way i thought it would. the ducks kept flying away from his stinky fur. lol


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Black and yellow lab and they are both awesome dogs definitely one of the best breeds in the world


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 20, 2013)

He's beautiful, Rob!! I have an Aussie that was going to be trained for Agility or FlyBall. Just when we settled on a training place, he tore his CCL (the ACL equivalent in dogs) and had to have pretty hefty surgery. They said some dogs can still compete, but he was 4 at the time and already had arthritis showing up and the other side. So we just taught him a bunch a tricks and left him playing Frisbee! He's 11 now and just starting to slow down...getting up slowly, slipping when he makes those sharps turns.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww.what a good boy  can he come over and teach my kids something about obediance? Heh heh 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 20, 2013)

_ His eyes in the first video say " just give me the noms already"._


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah lol all labs are food motivated haha especially mine


----------



## RobK. (Feb 21, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> yeah lol all labs are food motivated haha especially mine




he get a tread every time he does good , ever duck he retrieves


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah thats there kryptonite lol


----------

